# Coffee Compass



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I rang CC last week to enquire about the new Caravansarai blend and whether I'd be more likely to appreciate the medium or mahogany roast version. Had a great chat with Richard who could not have been more helpful.

The order arrived today with a couple of bonus additions! Really looking forward to sampling all of this order when they've had some time to rest.

Outstanding service!


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

So... what did you go for? Did Richard's words have much influence? I has a chin wag with him today with regard to the mystery beans!! I wish I'd gone for a bag now in my last order as he assured me they were particularly delicious.... Maybe next time...


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I went for the mystery beans, Caravanserai in both roasts to compare and another bag of Hill and Valley. So, yes Richard's words did have an influence. i told him what I was enjoying and he suggested I'd like the mystery lot. If you want to try it, be quick they are running out of this one. Also received a sample of Sweet Bourbon because he reckoned I might like it. I thinkI've timed it well for once because I should be running out of the Java Jampit by the time these are ready.


----------



## julesee (Aug 12, 2014)

Got to say I have found the Java Jampit an inferior coffee to Sweet Bourbon.....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

julesee said:


> Got to say I have found the Java Jampit an inferior coffee to Sweet Bourbon.....


thats cos you aint pulling it right!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

julesee said:


> Got to say I have found the Java Jampit an inferior coffee to Sweet Bourbon.....


What is your method of preparation?

These Beans along with Coffee Compass Malabar Hit are realy great if you like dark beans without fruit & floral flavour


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

ronsil said:


> What is your method of preparation?
> 
> These Beans along with Coffee Compass Malabar Hit are realy great if you like dark beans without fruit & floral flavour


Are you referring to the 'Jampit Hit' or just the straight 'Java Jampit'? I prefer the Jampit Hit - the Java Jampit are nearer a medium roast (darker than the Rave version, though).


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I am referring to the Mahogany Roast Java Jampit Hit which I find exceptional as an espresso & excellent with milk

Also like the Java Jampit as an SO


----------



## julesee (Aug 12, 2014)

gcogger said:


> Are you referring to the 'Jampit Hit' or just the straight 'Java Jampit'? I prefer the Jampit Hit - the Java Jampit are nearer a medium roast (darker than the Rave version, though).


Java....ill give the Hit a try then. I just find the Sweet Bourbon has a much more distinct flavour. It could well be im pulling it wrong - i simply tinker around with the grind until I get a slowish flow through the head, with a PID (on a Rocket) regulating the temperature around 123 deg c.


----------

